# Just arrived - which bank?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,
Just arrived in Dubai, and got my residence visa...and now need to open bank account. Most friends are with HSBC, but they reckon they're full of s**t these days, and I should rather go with someone likes Emirates NBD?

I will need credit card, vehicle finance, and a standard cheque & savings accounts.

Any suggestions?

thank you


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> Just arrived in Dubai, and got my residence visa...and now need to open bank account. Most friends are with HSBC, but they reckon they're full of s**t these days, and I should rather go with someone likes Emirates NBD?
> 
> I will need credit card, vehicle finance, and a standard cheque & savings accounts.
> ...


They are all as bad as each other in the main, I'm with HSBC and are alright as long as you don't need them to do anything.

A couple of mates with Emirates NBD speak a bit more highly about them.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Emirates NBD is convenient for installments (you may pay 3 months installments for Emirates tickets for example) and special promotions, rather than that they have disaster service. I informed them 3 times of my address change and they still have old one in their system, so it's quite a hassle. I prefer Dubai Islamic Bank: statements are free, service is good (at least in DSO brunch), staff on the phone is very polite usually.... See what others will suggest.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been using Dubai Bank since 2003 and they're great. No hassles thus far.


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm using Dubai Islamic Bank and RAK Bank. They are both good , I think DIB is better coz its got like 50 branches and atms all over UAE


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Have heard nasty stories about all banks..as you will find. I am with Emirates and all is good...so far.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

They are all as bad as each other. However, most people would encourage that you choose the local banks over the international banks like HSBC. I bank with HSBC and as has already been pointed out, they are fine for day-to-day banking services. Most people however choose to bank with the same bank as their employer as it means that your salary is credited as soon as they transfer it.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm with Lloyds TSB, just as I am in the UK.

I've had no problems with them.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I use Barclays because my employer uses it as well.
We would have to pay for the transfer to another bank if we didn't want to receive a check.
So far it's good. They don't have but one ATM in Dubai that I've seen, but they give free ATM withdrawals at any ATM across the UAE so it doesn't matter.
Online banking is a must for me and the Premier side of Barclays allows for one free outgoing transfer every month.
This sealed the deal.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

thank you for the feedback everyone


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Personally, I like the local Islamic banks. They don't report anything to other western countries. 

I've been with Dubai bank for many years and I'm very happy with their service.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> Just arrived in Dubai, and got my residence visa...and now need to open bank account. Most friends are with HSBC, but they reckon they're full of s**t these days, and I should rather go with someone likes Emirates NBD?
> 
> I will need credit card, vehicle finance, and a standard cheque & savings accounts.
> ...


I suggest you go with ADCB bank. they are very good with the services and other benefits. but if you are looking at international usage better options are standard charted or HSBC banks.


----------



## mike.darx (Jun 15, 2010)

i am using RAK Bank (RAS AL KHAIMA ) since 4 yrs (car loan + crdt card + save acct ) they are great , olso Emirates - NBD great


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool thank you for the great feedback everyone


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Emirates NBD without a doubt. It all depends which branch you speak with but I cannot really complain.


----------

